# OCR/TCR weight



## Chudybeton (May 16, 2006)

1. What is the OCR1's frameset wieght? - I've heard it's Aluxx SL frame

2. What is the TCR2's (alu) weight?

Need to know to make the final decision.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

You might look on weightweenies site for weights. I've not checked but they have weights for most parts and frames there.

http://www.weightweenies.starbike.com/listings.php


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

They don't have OCR frame weight's. Quite interested myself.


----------



## lobo (Jun 10, 2004)

Chudybeton said:


> 1. What is the OCR1's frameset wieght? - I've heard it's Aluxx SL frame
> 
> 2. What is the TCR2's (alu) weight?
> 
> Need to know to make the final decision.


It weigh 1410 to 1435 g ( S and M ) .


----------



## lobo (Jun 10, 2004)

Chudybeton said:


> 1. What is the OCR1's frameset wieght? - I've heard it's Aluxx SL frame
> 
> 2. What is the TCR2's (alu) weight?
> 
> Need to know to make the final decision.


It weigh 1410 to 1435 g (OCR S and M ) .


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

lobo said:


> It weigh 1410 to 1435 g ( S and M ) .


This for the TCR or OCR?


----------

